# URGENT HELP!!! ACS Appeal or Review



## Aussie Visitor (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Friends,

I would like to thank this forum which helped me to apply for ACS on my own without hiring agent.
Today i got the result, but it is unexpected result 

I was not able to get HR reference letter from 2 companies, so i have submitted self and colleague’s declaration on Stamp paper along with other work experience related documents. But they ignored my work experience from these 2 companies.
My roles and responsibilities were almost same in all 4 companies and same was mentioned in HR Ref letter(DEF & XYZ) and Self/Colleague ref letter(ABC & PQR)

1. Name of the Company - ABC (Presently working in ABC) 
Designation - System Analyst
Documents submitted - I am not able to get Reference Letter from HR, 
- I submitted self declaration in Rs.100 stamp paper along with documents related to my work experience
- statutory declaration in Rs.100 stamp paper from my Lead along with other documents related to his work experience
ACS Result - (negative)Not closely related to Nominated ANZSCO Code and experience is considered as “0years 0months”

2. Name of the Company - DEF
Designation - Software Developer
Documents submitted - Reference Letter from HR submitted, other documents related to work experience
ACS Result - (Positive)Considered full experience as “Xyears Ymonths”

3. Name of the Company - PQR 
Designation - Software Programmer
Documents submitted - Company was acquired by MNC and I was not able to get Reference Letter from HR, 
- so I submitted self declaration in Rs.100 stamp paper along with other documents related to my work experience
ACS Result -(Negative) Not Accessible due to Insufficient Documentation and experience is considered as “0years 0months”

4. Name of the Company - XYZ
Designation - Software Engineer
Documents submitted - Reference Letter from HR submitted, other documents related to my work experience
ACS Result -(Positive) Considered full experience as “Xyears Ymonths”

I am confused between ACS Appeal or Review.

I spent lot of time in reading ACS documents and as per my understanding I can approach ACS to Review work experience from present company if I am able to produce additional documents.
I need your help to approach ACS to re-assess my work experience.

1. Shall I go for Review ? If Yes, list of documents required to prove relation between my role and Nominated ANZSCO
2. Shall I go for Appeal ? If Yes, how to prove it without submitting any documents.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

Aussie Visitor said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I would like to thank this forum which helped me to apply for ACS on my own without hiring agent.
> Today i got the result, but it is unexpected result
> ...


When I had my ACS skills assessment done I had submitted a letter from the HR which had only designation, date of joining and address. That is the kind of letter most companies give without hesitation. You must be having the offer letter, appointment letter and sal slips, relieving letter (of previous companies) right? Even though your previous company was acquired by another company you must be having these docs for that company. Only a stat declaration that you worked there won't do.

The most important document is the statutory declaration if you don't have a letter from HR describing your roles and responsibilites. You will find the official stat dec here - Statutory declarations

The roles and responsibilities that you might have mentioned should match the ANZSCO code that you selected.

Can you please tell which ANZSCO code you selected and what you wrote in the stat declaration?

Moreover, the statutory declaration does not need to be on a stamp paper. Take a print on a normal paper and get a signature of a Notary at the bottom section. Your manager's stat dec would suffice. No need to give self declaration if your manager's stat dec is with you.

Also, you do not require to submit your lead's employment papers. Not sure if that helps as I did not submit my manager's papers.

I reckon a fresh application would take the same amount of time. Prepare the papers properly once again. Not sure of the cost of re-evaluation.


----------



## Aussie Visitor (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for your quick reply atsurti,

I submitted all relevant document related to my work experience like appointment letter, form16, appraisal letter, salary slips( of previous companies), confirmation letter + relieving letter, exp letter, …. (of present companies) with declaration or HR letter. 

Regarding statutory declaration : I mentioned similar roles for all 4 companies since I worked on same skill sets.
I submitted my lead’s employment papers to prove that he is also working in the same project/company.

My day-to-day activities are closely related to Software Engineer(261313) but designations are different.

Review or Appeal may take a take 4-6weeks and need to pay AUD300+

i am not able to see PM option


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

Aussie Visitor said:


> Thanks for your quick reply atsurti,
> 
> I submitted all relevant document related to my work experience like appointment letter, form16, appraisal letter, salary slips( of previous companies), confirmation letter + relieving letter, exp letter, …. (of present companies) with declaration or HR letter.
> 
> ...


OK the trouble here seems to be your designation "System Analyst" in your current company.

ACS must have some roles and responsibilities defined for a System Analyst and a Software Engineer.

Now, eventhough you have given a stat dec about your role being more of a Sotware Engineer in your current company, since your designation is "System Analyst", I suspect, ACS might have tried to fit you in Sys Analyst.

I reckon you should have applied for a system analyst rather than a software engineer. 

As per me a normal career progression of an IT professional is,

SE --> SSE --> Lead/Sys Analyst

The ANZSCO codes are really confusing. There seems actually no difference between Developer Programmer and a Software Engineer but you will find separate codes for these. I know it is frustrating but the main focus should be getting an ANZSCO code from ACS. Please bear in mind DIAC has rights to override the skills assessment agency's decision.

You will get rights to send a PM after 5 posts on the forum.

Regards


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Deleted ....


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

You can consult a migration agency called for getting information on which ANZSCO code you fit into.

They take INR 1000 to assess your CV and give that information.


----------



## jagadeesha (May 20, 2010)

I would recommend you to go for Review with additional documents to prove that your skill set is closely related to Software Engineer and employment tenure.

Company - ABC (Presently working in ABC) --> Try to get roles and Resp letter from HR 

Company - PQR --> Try to provide HR letter or colleague's ref letter


I am not an expert ... just i am sharing 2cents of my knowledge.
Seniors can give expert advice


----------



## Mathirajan (Jun 29, 2013)

I've a situation where I have more than 13 years of experience of which I got 'System Analyst' suitable result for the recent years while my initial years of experience didn't fit into system amalyst anzsco code. 

Yes, I can submit a review for software engineer code but does that mean anyone with more than 10years of experince should apply twice as his ANZSCO code will vary during his career?


----------

